# LIGRC Super Singles Stakes and Training session Sun. Apr. 22



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Has Otis Pike been affected by the fires? I heard this past weekend that at least one of the preserves (Manorville ??) is burned out ... 

Weird weather, this past weekend was hot and humid, yesterday was in the 90s and broke records and we may have frost tonight...let's hope we get some rain too to hold down these brush fires! But not Saturday LOL


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My understanding from someone who trained at Otis Pike this past weekend: The burned out spots are a checkerboard pattern throughout the area. The DEC did not stop the group from training. That can change. They could decide to shut it down if they feel they need to.


----------

